# 55g - need stocking advise



## SnakeBlitz33 (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm setting up a 55g with two Marineland Emperor 280 HOB filters and all the other appropirate equipment. There is a pet store that sells African cichlids that look really nice. I know that there are all different kind of cichlids and they all grow to different lengths and yadda yadda - there is a whole world out there dedicated to this research. HOWEVER, I just want some pretty fish in a pretty fish tank. 

Tell me what you would stock this tank with - long term,... btw, frontosa is perhaps one of my favorites. I need just enough fish so that I can get away with doing maintenance every two months or so. How many inches of fish can you get by with? OR rather, how many species can you get by with in a tank this size?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Can't really think of any fish that will do well with maintenance 6 times a year.Most here do some amount of water changes weekly or biweekly(depending on bio load). Good luck with that plan!


----------



## SnakeBlitz33 (Sep 1, 2011)

I have kept freshwater fish for around 15 years or so, and have only done water changes once every two months - if that - for most of my hobby experience.... 

I guess I'll just stick with what I know, and buy as I see fit.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I agree with corabandit water changes should be done on a regular basics and Oscars would be nice in a 55 gallon.


----------

